# 2011 felt fc



## macscac (Jun 29, 2011)

just bought one from the bay...

2011 fc frame with sram force gearset.
boyd wheels and some other odds/ends.

paid 2250 for it shipped. looks to be in tiptop shape..

im coming from a 2008 trek 2100zr
im very excited to have an a nice bike!! forgot to ask how much it weighed prior to purchase..
but im guessing its a lot lighter than my current bike


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

my guess is like, 16 or 17ish pounds. you will get hooked on riding Felts!


----------



## ssm-gd3 (Aug 8, 2010)

that is a sick deal.. aren't the frame and wheels already worth ~$2200?


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

My FC is built with SRAM Force and Mavic Ksyium SL wheels. 3T stem, Deda bars, Selle Italia SLR saddle, two bottle cages and Speedplay X5's. 

Weighs just a tick over 15lbs. 

Great deal for that bike! You will enjoy it


----------



## bcapp (Nov 4, 2010)

Is the FC comparable to what Felt have on their F5,4,3 bikes? I've always been a bit lost where the distinction in actual frames comes in (I know the F1 is its own beast)


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

bcapp said:


> Is the FC comparable to what Felt have on their F5,4,3 bikes? I've always been a bit lost where the distinction in actual frames comes in (I know the F1 is its own beast)


the FC is the same frame as the F5, F4, and F3 frame.


----------



## macscac (Jun 29, 2011)

UPS dropped it off today... im at work, so im putting it together tonite and will get fitted for it on Monday.
half of the bike is still wrapped up in protective wrap but holy crap this is an amazing bike.
I have never had a bike this nice..
I am in awe and its not even put together!

more to come......


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations! I predict you are going to love riding it!


----------



## macscac (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

That looks GREAT!


----------



## Colton (Oct 31, 2002)

Great looking ride! Enjoy!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

bcapp said:


> Is the FC comparable to what Felt have on their F5,4,3 bikes? I've always been a bit lost where the distinction in actual frames comes in (I know the F1 is its own beast)


Yes, the FRAME is the same on the F3, F4, F5, and FC for 2011.

-SD


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks Great! Gotta love the Boyd's too, almost looks like they were designed for your bike.


----------



## macscac (Jun 29, 2011)

Figured someone would get a kick out of this....
The day I received the bike, I didn't get home from work till after midnite
Put the bike together around 1 or 2 am

On my maiden voyage, couldn't figure out why the water bottle was so damn hard to get in/out
Figured they were crappy cages and would have to buy new ones
30 miles later I realized it was because I had put them on upside down!!


Anyhow here she is together
I absolutely love this bike. It's amazing
Truly the only weak part of this setup is me
I am very happy and lucky to have a wife who is ok with me replacing a perfectly good 2 year old trek


----------

